# Time to say hello!



## magbrin (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi!
Have been following threads for a while, now, and seeing the welcome others get thought it was time to introduce myself!
My name is Margaret. Have a husband, Angus, 2 grown up children, 2 Irish setters (one red, one red & white - a bit like a big long legged springer) and one recently converted Renault Master MWB.  Previous 'van LDV leisuredrive conversion. 
Live near Inverness and over the last 18 months have only stayed on one campsite.  Out mainly for 1 or 2 nights in secluded spots with wonderful highland views and space to relax, walk, and enjoy the Highlands - Off to Applecross tomorrow, first trip of the year due to snow and non-camping holiday, and will probably stop at the pub for a meal and stay in car park (already have permission for this.)
Bought a new toy at the show in Glasgow - an infltable dinghy.  Still to be collected but will be adding paddling to list of wild things to do.
Planning autumn trip to France/Spain mainly using Aires, France Passion, and wild open spaces.
Run a seasonal herb nursery and welcome any campers as we have plenty of space and spectacular backdrop - although the last van to stop here chose to park directly outside our kitchen window! (I don't imagine it was any of you, I hope not!)  Hope to see some of you here sometime - we are on the beautiful "back" road between A9 and Fort Augustus!  I am also happy to give tips of places to camp in PMs to anyone interested in the Highlands.


----------



## rach-chavette (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome  have fun on your trip tomorrow


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to WC, what sort of herbs do you grow ?????


----------



## magbrin (Feb 13, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Welcome to WC, what sort of herbs do you grow ?????



Sorry, no!  Only legal ones, but lots of ohter medicinal, culinary aromatic herbs and also wild flowers


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 13, 2010)

applecross is cool! do you also stop nr torridon on the beach and at sheildag on the top looking out to sea?


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome to the site Magbrin.....crazy as we maybe..inbetween all the good humoured skitting and insults, there is some seriously useful information to be had..and a genuine affection of 'like-minded' folk. Enjoy what you do, and stay safe.
  Our motorhome has a Renault Master base, and is a brill tool,--never gibbed at pulling on hills..though, being front wheel drive, not too happy on very soft ground. We are happy with the fuel consumption as well 

Jackie


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Magbrin - a warm welcome to the site with plenty to blether about. Nice to have someone else who lives in Scotland (Gods country). Any pics of your van!
As you can see we live in the Western Isles so you are not far away.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info: : http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## magbrin (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks to you all.  
Now safely returned - but we did not make it to Applecross this time - the forecast was not too good for that area so we headed southwest instead.  Morvern - opposite Isle of Mull.  Very quiet (remote) walked for 2 hours on public road and only saw half a dozen vehicles.  Lots of possibilities in the area including Ardgour, Morvern and Ardnmurchan. Remember, though the west coast of Scotland in summer has the greatest population of midges in the world (they helps to keep away the tourists).  When the time comes see: Midge Forecast : forecast


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 15, 2010)

magbrin said:


> Thanks to you all.
> Scotland in summer has the greatest population of midges in the world (they helps to keep away the tourists).  When the time comes see: Midge Forecast : forecast



I know we have midges on the West side but Beddgelert Forest site in Wales is a BIG BIG BIG second  We never sat outside the van once in two weeks.

John (Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 15, 2010)

magbrin said:


> Hi!
> Have been following threads for a while, now, and seeing the welcome others get thought it was time to introduce myself!
> My name is Margaret. Have a husband, Angus, 2 grown up children, 2 Irish setters (one red, one red & white - a bit like a big long legged springer) and one recently converted Renault Master MWB.  Previous 'van LDV leisuredrive conversion.
> Live near Inverness and over the last 18 months have only stayed on one campsite.  Out mainly for 1 or 2 nights in secluded spots with wonderful highland views and space to relax, walk, and enjoy the Highlands - Off to Applecross tomorrow, first trip of the year due to snow and non-camping holiday, and will probably stop at the pub for a meal and stay in car park (already have permission for this.)
> ...


Welcome to the site, thanks for the offer of somewhere to park up, but dont say it too loud, you will end up with a dozen vans, 15 dogs, people knocking on your door asking tp put stuff in your fridge/freezer. 
Ive phoned a few people, we will be there next friday, unfortunatly, only 9 vans will be turning up. Get the whisky ready.
Only kidding, hope you enjoy yourself on here.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## magbrin (Feb 15, 2010)

zeezee16 said:


> Welcome to the site, thanks for the offer of somewhere to park up, but dont say it too loud, you will end up with a dozen vans, 15 dogs, people knocking on your door asking tp put stuff in your fridge/freezer.
> Ive phoned a few people, we will be there next friday, unfortunatly, only 9 vans will be turning up. Get the whisky ready.
> Only kidding, hope you enjoy yourself on here.
> Cheers, Pete


Plenty of space in the snow for 9 or more vans, and delighted with 15 dogs - but not sure that fridge or freezer would be necessary, and its strictly BYOB!


----------

